#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Η ΕΥΕΠΕΝ σταμάτησε να απαντά σε ερωτήματα ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών;

## Xάρης

Άκουσα από συνάδελφο ότι η ΕΥΕΠΕΝ σταμάτησε να απαντά σε ερωτήματα ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών.
Τον ρόλο αυτό θα τον αναλάβει το *Τμήμα Ενεργειακής Αποδοτικότητας* της Διεύθυνσης Ενεργειακών Πολιτικών και Ενεργειακής Αποδοτικότητας της Γενικής Διεύθυνσης Ενέργειας του ΥΠΕΚΑ (βλ. οργανόγραμμα ΥΠΕΚΑ).

Όμως, το εν λόγω *Τμήμα Ενεργειακής Αποδοτικότητας* δεν έχει στελεχωθεί;

Γνωρίζετε κάτι περισσότερο;

Κατάλογος των υπαλλήλων της Διεύθυνσης Ενεργειακών Πολιτικών και Ενεργειακής Αποδοτικότητας με όσα στοιχεία κατάφερα να αλιεύσω από το διαδίκτυο:

Αθανασίου Δημήτριος
 2106974742


Βασιλείου Παναγιώτα
 2106969743
vasileiouv@eka.ypeka.gr

*Γρατσία Ελένη (προϊσταμένη)*
* 2106969809*
*gratsiae@eka.ypeka.gr*

Γρηγοριάδης Γρηγόριος
 2106969443
grigoriadisg@eka.ypeka.gr

Κεφαλίδου Αναστασία
 2106969562
kefalidoua@eka.ypeka.gr

Κοτζαμπάσης Μιλτιάδης
 2106969019


Κουμεντάκου Αικατερίνη
 2106969549


Λυσσανδρόπουλος Δημήτρης
 2106969470-471


Ντάφα Ειρήνη
 2106969561


Σίτα Βασιλική
 2106969017


Σουρής Γεώργιος
 2106969190
sourysg@eka.ypeka.gr

Υφαντίδης Κίμων
 2106969442
yfantidisk@eka.ypeka.gr

Χουνδρής Γεώργιος
 2106969176
choundrisg@eka.ypeka.gr

----------


## spapako

Δεν έχει τόσο σχέση με ΕΥΕΠΕΝ, αλλά το τελευταίο που γνωρίζω είναι αυτό:

http://www.etean.com.gr/publicpages/...der.aspx?ID=66

Στελεχώνεται το helpdesk του εξοικονόμηση κατ' οίκον. Τώρα πότε θα ξαναρχίσει είναι άλλο θέμα...

----------


## Xάρης

Άλλο το ένα (ΕΥΠΕΝ) κι άλλο το άλλο (πρόγραμμα "εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον").
Η στελέχωση του helpdesk του "εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον" είναι ένδειξη ότι το πρόγραμμα θα συνεχίσει να υφίσταται, ίσως με νέα μορφή και με νέα κονδύλια από το ΕΣΠΑ 2014-2020. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν αφορά το τρέχον πρόγραμμα που ότι ήταν να δώσει το έδωσε.

Την πληροφορία της πρώτης ανάρτησης μου την μετέφερε αξιόπιστος/η συνάδελφος που είχε επικοινωνία με στέλεχος της ΕΥΠΕΝ.

----------

